# Post Droid 3 Applications Please.



## brandoncampbell (Aug 26, 2011)

Since there is root now.. can someone pull the calendar and email files off the droid 3. I am currently on the droid x and a college of mine has the droid 3. His email client allows him to connect to our exchange server. The update that happened to the droid x does not. So since I can root my droid x now... I want to try and replace the files from droid 3 to droid x. He will not allow me to root his phone if so I wouldn't be asking. Thanks!


----------



## brandoncampbell (Aug 26, 2011)

dont see a way to delete this post, i located the system dump which is what I was looking for. http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=1261


----------

